# Alpine Approach Road in Palisads Interstate Park CLOSED



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

That's Henry Hudson Dr. between the Alpine circle and the PIP Police HQ.

(Sorry if everyone knows this - I didn't, I found out this weekend.)

This means that you can't use the park road to skip 9W from Ft. Lee to Alpine. 

That means that there is no access by road for cyclists out of the park from the Henry Hudson Dr. other than the south entrance on Hudson Terrace. I guess you can ride the road up to the Alpine circle and turn around and ride back. I didn't, once I saw the signs I rode (illegally) from the park road up to Palisades Ave near PIP exit 1. I got away with it - I don't know how serious they are about writing summonses to cyclists who ride up that road, as the signs threaten. (Note: I didn't choose the option to turn around and ride back to Ft. Lee, as I had a commitment and I didn't want to be late.)


(edit: the PIP website give a May 1 target date for completing the construction.)


-------------


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well some of the road is open. They had it closed for approx. 8 weeks for some construction project. I rode it this weekend and it looks like all they did was clear some trees and bush's basically in the woods. You would think that if they were going to do something they would have fixed the road surface that needed it ???? Shocking that they didn't !!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

It's open now. I rode it end to end on Wednesday (5/3/17)


----------



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

Bob Ross said:


> It's open now. I rode it end to end on Wednesday (5/3/17)


Good to know. I was up there on Friday April 29 and it was closed. Successfully biked up the approach road without being issued a summons.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

maybe some day they will repave the road....


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

greg12666 said:


> maybe some day they will repave the road....


It's actually a lot (I mean, A LOT) better now than it has been in the past. The road takes quite a beating from water and rock falls/slides, so it must be a significant challenge to maintain it.

I wonder if they're trying to make the park road more attractive so as to move cyclists off 9W between GWB and the police station. 

(edit: a word)


--------------


----------

